# Salt Fork-8/19/12



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished the lake on Sunday from 3PM-8PM for Crappie. I was fishing in the Ski Zone in about 15-18' of water. I was using slip bobber and fishing at a depth of about 12-13' with minnows. The fish were "hanging" near the bottom. The bite was on all day. I would venture a guess we caught approx 50-60 Crappie. Managed to keep 16 that were between 10-12". Largest fish caught was 14 1/2". Water temp still around 80 degrees. Never moved from the same spot for five hours. Hope this info helps.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Glad you got into 'em, BABS! We'll start hitting the Fork next month when our campground closes!! Have you ever used a Vex to vertical fish??


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

The crappie definitely moved off the banks. Even the pesky gills were nowhere to be found even around laydowns. Fished for two days and that remained the theme. I've never experienced days where it seemed all the fish left the banks. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks. Never tried a VEX yet. I did manage to screw up my portable fish finder though. I never usually attach the plastic line from the transducer to the back of my boat and the transducer line ended going out the back of the boat as I was going to my first spot. The line ended up getting wrapped up in my motor. The prop cut through the plastic line to the transducer and the inside line was exposed. The depth/fish finder still worked. When I got home I wrapped the exposed wire in eletrical tape. Wonder how long that will work? I love that portable depth/fish finder. It works great. Stupid mistake on my part. Must be getting old.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

BABS said:


> Thanks. Never tried a VEX yet. I did manage to screw up my portable fish finder though. I never usually attach the plastic line from the transducer to the back of my boat and the transducer line ended going out the back of the boat as I was going to my first spot. The line ended up getting wrapped up in my motor. The prop cut through the plastic line to the transducer and the inside line was exposed. The depth/fish finder still worked. When I got home I wrapped the exposed wire in eletrical tape. Wonder how long that will work? I love that portable depth/fish finder. It works great. Stupid mistake on my part. Must be getting old.


BABS, May want to unwrap the tape and clean the wire area real good and put some sealent on the bad spot. May even use silicone or even 5200 3M and put a piece of tubing over it to make sure it doesn't get bumped around.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Turyet T for the suggestion. I will give it a try.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Te bass are also deep about 20 feet of water,on the creek channels. I was using a DT 16 to get down there. I tried drop shot and kept getting hung up in rocks. But did get two on it. This was Wed. and Thur.


----------

